# So has the rut started in Southern Ontario



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rut*

yes it has started in my area,the chase is on! Sunday night had a very nice 8 pointer chasiing a doe at 38 yds. I could smell the buck before i seen him.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Ya, it started this week, the bucks are starting to chase 

Can't wait for the pumpkin brigade to get done on Friday, let things calm down for a day or so and then head out


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Our 'pumpkin pal's' got done yesterday. Thank god the chocolate coloured 8 point survived! I saw him this morning at about 45 yards cruising by the edge of one of my shooting lanes. He didn't want anything to do with my can call or TrueTalker or the doe that was bedded 25 yards from my stand though. Last I saw he was making a scrape at 80 yards in the thick stuff. Its been about 4 days that I've been seeing bucks running around looking for honnies.
I did plug that doe when she bedded down 15 yards from my stand at 10:30. She didn't stink at all so I guess was the only guy that wanted her...


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Seeing bucks every sit now, I think the chase will be over in a few days though, they will lock up pretty soon. Shot a nice 3 1/2 yr old and I could smell him 30 yrds away.

see ya Chris.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I've been seeing animals for the last two weeks 2- 6 pointers sparing and roughing each other up There were 7 in the field altogether. Being one of the PUMPKIN patch gang I hsad a doe and buck chaseing her on Tues but didn't get close enough for a good shot action every night. We do have 2 6 pointers in the shed so we know what to look for still have all our doe tags and we are leaving them alone


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Southern Ontario*

-last Sunday morning a big buck was grunting, rubbing, and scraping in the thick stuff behind my son's stand. Didn't get a shot, but was pretty exciting anyway. And last Friday, I saw a buck chasing two does out to the bean field. Just getting good, and shotgun season had to start. Will the deer go back to their original haunts, and patterns, after the gun season???? This was in the Goderich area.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Heres one I shot this morning. Came into a tarsal gland from a deer my buddy Mark shot 2 days ago. I kinda had to shoot quick and thought he was bigger, there all trophies with a bow....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*nice buck there cath8r .....*

congrats


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations to Chris and Rob! Couple of nice looking bucks there! 

I haven't been seeing any chasing at all yet in this area, (north of Newmarket)but there's been some seeking, and scraping's really starting to come on.

Good luck to all...


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Rob nice looking deer, saw his brother last night at Haxon's, still seems to be alot of deer activity out there. Have you been seeing much?


Chris.


P.s Nigel you have to let us know how you keep killin those monster's.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

He's not as nice as yours or Nigel's Chris, but thanks. There is still that dark coloured 8 point hanging around here. In Anderdon within 2 miles of my place there is a FREAK running around. Easily past his ears and tall. I've been hearing he's a 12 but I've only seen him from a distance without bino's. My hunting partner saw him in a field on the way to a wedding (who gets married during hunting season???) and had a look at 40 yards. Jaw dropping huge. Mr. Stiers will probably wax him though....... 'eh Chris?


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> P.s Nigel you have to let us know how you keep killin those monsters.


Seeing as you asked Chris... I'll tell you! The telling's very easy... the implementation is the hard part. 

Here's my 3 rules for shooting big bucks... Please keep in mind that I am in no way preaching these rules to anyone. They are my own personal guidelines that I use as a checklist whenever I'm wondering why I'm not getting the results I want. 

1 - Scent control!!! Try to eliminate every molecule... be fanatical.
2 - Preserve your area for the next hunt. By that I mean don't ever spook deer if you can avoid it... be quiet in and out. Don't leave human scent anywhere, and try to never let a deer see you in the woods. Be still and quiet on stand. Stay in your stand until there are no deer around.
3 - Put in the time on stand... you can't kill a big boy sitting on the couch.
3 1/2 - (I know) Be patient... If you want to shoot big bucks, don't shoot little ones. You have to let them grow up. 
Having said that, any deer with a bow is an accomplishment... if it's a buck you're going to be happy with, by all means let him have it... I'll be right there to congratulate you because I know it's not easy!

Oh, I almost forgot to tell you the most important part...... be lucky! 

Have a great season!


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Man, you guys are lucky or very observant.

I've been sitting in the bush for quite a few days and haven't seen or heard anything. But I'll take your words for it. I'll try my antler rattling tomorrow and see what comes around, if any.

I did get a buck yesterday though, even if it's just a button,


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Things seem to be fired up here. There are scrapes everywhere now and finally the bucks seem to be looking hard for does. I was able to bring this guy in with a Tink's #69 Doe in Heat scent drag last night. I dragged a stick with some doe urine on it leading past my stand. This guy came in following it with his nose to the ground. Poor bugger!

I saw his much bigger brother tonight in the headlights driving out of the field. Gonna spend some time trying to intercept him.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

NICE DEER! Thats a near twin to a buck my buddy Randy shot 3 days ago.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Rob. The flash from the camera has bleached out some of the deer and the rack. In real life, that rack is a real nice dark chocolate color. I on that property last evening and saw one that looked like he had a rocking chair glued to his head! Hope to meet/meat him soon. MUHAHAHHA.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, so when does the rut end for Southern Ontario?

I just want to know when I should stop spending money on Doe Urine, Buck Urine, and carrying my bleep, Primos Buck Roar, and antlers into the forest.

I had no luck at all with getting a decent size buck. During one of my many hunts I did see a large 8 point chasing two does. I tried the grunt and wheeze and the deer basically left me. Yah, I'm no good. Now I just hunt solely hoping to catch the buck off guard rather than using any sort of techniques to lure him in.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

DsrtRat said:


> Things seem to be fired up here. There are scrapes everywhere now and finally the bucks seem to be looking hard for does. I was able to bring this guy in with a Tink's #69 Doe in Heat scent drag last night. I dragged a stick with some doe urine on it leading past my stand. This guy came in following it with his nose to the ground. Poor bugger!
> 
> I saw his much bigger brother tonight in the headlights driving out of the field. Gonna spend some time trying to intercept him.



Nice. Mind telling me where you hunt so I can join up with you in catching that guys bigger bro? :wink: Maybe I can do a drive for you or vice versa. Just kidding.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Get in line. I seem to be getting that request alot lately:wink:


----------

